# Too low power for Covid-19?



## E-Bear (Mar 27, 2020)

I would like to use a computer for Covid-19 24/7 but i'm not sure about this low setup could be really useful.

HP stock 1155 mobo
Dualcore G620
GT630 ddr3 2gigs
500 gigs wd blue
with an antec Green 380watts bronze plus 

What do you think of it?


----------



## Flanker (Mar 27, 2020)

Every bit helps imo


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 27, 2020)

Would be great to get a GT 1030 in there or something, but I can't really suggest that when HPs commonly reject better graphics cards.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 27, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Would be great to get a GT 1030 in there or something, but I can't really suggest that when HPs commonly reject better graphics cards.



Its covid and not all have money to buy better stuff. Feeding my family first.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 27, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Its covid and not all have money to buy better stuff. Feeding my family first.



Then the question really boils down to whether you should use it (in the current config) or not. Isn't that your decision? Just give it a try and see what you think....


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 27, 2020)

I agree with Flanker. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Raevenlord (Mar 27, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> I would like to use a computer for Covid-19 24/7 but i'm not sure about this low setup could be really useful.
> 
> HP stock 1155 mobo
> Dualcore G620
> ...



Every little bit helps. Take care of yours first, don't go on spending money you don't have, and connect your PC to Folding@Home. No matter how small, enough drops eventually fill a cup.

Thank you for considering donating your processing power to the world!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2020)

I was surprised to find that yes, the GT630 is on F@H's whitelist.  What I would suggest is only run F@H on the GPU and don't run anything on the 65 watt TDP 2c/2t CPU.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was surprised to find that yes, the GT630 is on F@H's whitelist.  What I would suggest is only run F@H on the GPU and don't run anything on the 65 watt TDP 2c/2t CPU.



It might be on the whitelist, but I don't know that it will be fast enough to actually finish a WU in time before it expires.  I guess the OP can just try it and see.


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 27, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> It might be on the whitelist, but I don't know that it will be fast enough to actually finish a WU in time before it expires.  I guess the OP can just try it and see.


The Kepler GT 630 should be able to finish WU's before time out but the Fermi based one will have no chance.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 27, 2020)

Until now I found out by myself that if you fart in a cookie jar you close the lid then after 3 days you take a sniff the covid dies.


----------

